# Pick Speed vs Number of units picked?



## Cheesy123 (May 15, 2021)

So I've been in fulfillment for a few months now and have got to know the layout of the store pretty well but one thing I have noticed is my pick speed. After almost every shift when I check mpm, my speed will be 50 and I'm the slowest out of my coworkers. However, I notice that the amount of units I pick is always higher and my inf is better compared to some of them..what is looked at more? And does this just mean that I'm making better use of my time? I'm in the green majority of the time and I havnt been talked to about it, but just curious. Are there quarterly/yearly reports that will reflect this or will it just show my speed?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 15, 2021)

@seasonaldude please assist. Greenfield has the reports.


----------



## Jenim12 (May 15, 2021)

There are reports in Greenfield that show both. You can see the quantity of units picked over a period of time (day, week, month, quarter, year) and it will also show the pick productivity (pick speed) over those same periods of time. There were problems in the reporting for pick productivity before though, where it wasn't just counting time picked leading to WAY lower scores.. like 21 units per hour low across the board, so it is difficult to use.

As far as which metric is better, the answer is it depends: There will be batches of baby food, seasonal candy, stationery during BTS that are like 12(50) that can really boost your score and batches like 16(16) that will drop your score. You want to look at longer term trends, because there will always be slow batches and fast batches, and they will start to average out over time. You should be picking at least around 40 UPH for GM OPU (some stores require higher), so if you work a 4 hour shift, you should have picked at least 150 units (accounting for your 15) by the time you leave. 

If your INF and pick productivity are green everyday, then you're probably doing just fine, but better just to check in with your TL about it if you have concerns! They can tell you what their specific expectations are and let you know how you're doing!


----------



## Far from newbie (May 15, 2021)

I would rather have a Tm that picked more UNITS than picked fast.  There are the tm‘s that pick a fast batch, then sit in the break room for a bit, then pick another batch fast.  If you picked 3 batches in that same time your SPEED may be the same as theirs but your UNITS would be MORE. 
The way I’ve read the numbers SPEED is calculated from the beginning of the batch to the end- NOT by how many units picked PER hour ! 
Maybe it has changed, but that is how it used to be.


----------



## moninity (May 15, 2021)

It’s by items picked, if given the time needed I prefer picking 30 to maybe 45 items same as the size of a SFS batch. If I get that completed quickly my pick speed is usually between 50-70+ but if I pick a small batch 10 items or so  my speed is below that maybe between 30-40.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (May 16, 2021)

If someone picked less, but have a higher pick productivity I would assume they are faking their numbers ie pausing their carts


----------

